# Πλάκα αποτύπωσης



## delphini

Hi!

Does anybody have any suggestions as to how I could translate the term - Πλάκα αποτύπωσης
into English.

The context is a text about intellectual property rights and copyright and the sentence is- 

"Πλάκα αποτύπωσης" σημαίνει οποιοδήποτε αντικείμενο ή μηχάνημα ικανό να παράγει αντίτυπα η προσαρμογές οποιουδήποτε έργο"

Thanks!


----------



## elineo

Copying surface, or stamping surface. The verb the αποτυπώνω doesn´t always mean "print". It means "produce the image" of something, imprint or copy something on a surface, on a media, on one´s mind etc.


----------



## Eltheza

I wonder if it's a *printing plate?*

Have a look at "printing plates" on Google Images - does it look like those?

*Printing plate* = "A thin object (plate) made of either metal or paper which is light sensitive and causes an image to be transferred to paper while on a printing press. The image is burned onto the plate by the use of high intensity light. ..."


----------



## orthophron

Eltheza said:


> I wonder if it's a *printing plate?*
> 
> Have a look at "printing plates" on Google Images - does it look like those?
> 
> *Printing plate* = "A thin object (plate) made of either metal or paper which is light sensitive and causes an image to be transferred to paper while on a printing press. The image is burned onto the plate by the use of high intensity light. ..."


I think the whole context is here (it is about a copyright law), just in case it might help.


----------



## elineo

Μπράβο orthophron, πολύ καλη δουλειά, δεν το ήξερα! Βεβαια για να είμαστε συνεπείς με τη γλώσσα μας, είναι αδύνατο κάθε συσκευή που παράγει αντίτυπα να λέγεται πλάκα. Μου φαίνεται λίγο αστείο να παράγεις ενα αντίγραφο πχ αγάλματος χρησιμοποιώντας μια "πλάκα" και όχι ενα εκμαγείο. Τι "οπίνεσθε" περι τούτου;


----------



## cougr

delphini said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anybody have any suggestions as to how I could translate the term - Πλάκα αποτύπωσης
> into English.
> 
> The context is a text about intellectual property rights and copyright and the sentence is-
> 
> "Πλάκα αποτύπωσης" σημαίνει οποιοδήποτε αντικείμενο ή μηχάνημα ικανό να παράγει αντίτυπα η προσαρμογές οποιουδήποτε έργο"
> 
> Thanks!



It can be translated as "copy plate", although in copyright acts/law documents it is usually simply referred to as "plate".


----------



## orthophron

elineo said:


> ... Τι "οπίνεσθε" περι τούτου;


Παρ' ολίγο ν' αρχίσω να ψάχνω τα λεξικά! elineo, τον κόσμο δεν μπορούμε να τον αλλάξουμε, αλλά ας μην είμαστε εμείς αυτοί που θα _εξελίξουν_ τη γλώσσα μας κακοποιώντας την.


----------



## elineo

orthophron said:


> Παρ' ολίγο ν' αρχίσω να ψάχνω τα λεξικά! Elineo, τον κόσμο δεν μπορούμε να τον αλλάξουμε, αλλά ας μην είμαστε εμείς αυτοί που θα _εξελίξουν_ τη γλώσσα μας κακοποιώντας την.


έβ

Συγγνώμη, ένα αστείο έκανα, για να νιώσουν λίγο άνετα και οι ξένοι φίλοι των ελληνικών, που όλο εμείς δίνουμε ελληνικές λέξεις στις γλώσσες τους. Εξ΄άλλου το έβαλα σε εισαγωγικά... Υπόσχομαι οτι δεν θα το ξανακάνω.


----------

